# New details/reward for the pinned NECKY!



## ser9381 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was wrong about the run we were on (I am not from CO, and just looked in CRC) My boat was pinned on june 26, in the PM on Foxton Run before the "boulder garden". It is a new boat and I forgot to label it, I know I am an idiot. Word is that some very kind and generous boaters pulled it out and were asking several people if they knew the whereabouts of the owner. For those that grabbed it there is a definate reward from an embarassed newcomer!

Call jesi at 618-521-8555 or 630-802-7290
Thanks!


----------



## ser9381 (Jun 28, 2004)

*any suggestions?*

ummm, it has been a few days since I lost my boat and I haven't heard anything. I am positive that paddlers fished it out and grabbed it for me, so I feel a little better about getting it back. However, I am anxiously (and nervously) awaiting a phone call or reply. I've posted signs by Foxton Run, does anyone have any other suggestions about retrieving my boat so that I can get word to those guys? Help!


----------

